# USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt



## deSpeach (8. Februar 2015)

*USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Hey,

als ich am Freitag Dateien auf meinen USB-Stick ziehen wollte, kam nach ein paar Dateien die Meldung, dass dieser schreibgeschützt sei.
6 von den 10 Dateien konnten jedoch erfolgreich rüberkopiert werden und ich kann sie auch ganz normal öffnen - nur bearbeiten kann ich sie nicht.
Ich kriege beispielsweise nicht die Dialogoption "Neuen Ordner erstellen" angezeigt.

Wenn ich den USB-Stick raus und wieder reinstecke, öffnet sich ein Dialog der besagt, dass der USB Stick defekt sei.
Wenn ich dann auf "reparieren" klicke, kriege ich nach ein paar Sekunden folgende Fehlermeldungen:
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshot75k8airf2t4l.png
(Das hintere Fenster hat sich geöffnet, als ich auf "Details anzeigen" geklickt habe)
Wenn ich dann auf "schließen" klicke, habe ich die Chance den USB-Stick nochmal zu reparieren doch dann öffnet sich folgende Meldung:
http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/screenshot766hwlka0foq.png

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Sind die Daten darauf wichtig oder nicht?
Wenn nicht könntest du probieren den Stick unter nem Linux zu Formatieren. 
Ich hatte z.B. mal einen USB-Stick der laut Windows 3,2 MB groß war, die Windowsformatierfunktion hat nicht geholfen, erst als ich unter Linux Mint den Stick formatiert habe hat auch Windows wieder gesagt er sei 4 GB groß. 
Vielleicht hilft dir das was 
MfG


----------



## deSpeach (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*



Die_Himbeere schrieb:


> Sind die Daten darauf wichtig oder nicht?
> Wenn nicht könntest du probieren den Stick unter nem Linux zu Formatieren.
> Ich hatte z.B. mal einen USB-Stick der laut Windows 3,2 MB groß war, die Windowsformatierfunktion hat nicht geholfen, erst als ich unter Linux Mint den Stick formatiert habe hat auch Windows wieder gesagt er sei 4 GB groß.
> Vielleicht hilft dir das was
> MfG



Sicher, dass das nicht auch unter Windows geht? Mein Internet ist ziemlich... Bescheiden und ich habe Linux noch nicht gedownloadet   . _.
Die Daten sind nicht wichtig... Ich hab die ja eh noch auf der Festplatte.

PS: Formatieren an sich geht nicht... Schreibgeschützt. Windows zeigt aber immernoch an, dass er 7,8 gb groß ist wie sonst immer


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Dann ist wohl der Stick futsch. Flash hält leider nicht ewig.


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Geht sicherlich auch irgendwie unter Windows^^ War nur so ne Idee mit dem Linux. Mein Beispiel sollte nur zeigen das das Formatieren unter Linux mir bei meinem Problem damals geholfen hat.
MfG


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Wenn der Controller defekte Blöcke sperrt, was ich in diesem Fall vermute wird auch Formatieren nicht viel bringen. Zumal dann nicht garantiert werden kann, dass die Daten konsistent bleiben.


----------



## deSpeach (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Okay... Da kann man wohl nichts machen 

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Die_Himbeere (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: USB Stick plötzlich schreibgeschützt*

Das ist klar, muss aber nicht der Fall sein, probieren geht in dem Fall über Studieren. Wenn du die Zeit und Lust hast probiers aus, wenns geht hast was gelernt, wenn nicht dann auch 
MfG


----------

